# How do you clean up DEF crystals???



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

The CTD I bought had low miles, but in those 4000 miles someone added DEF and spilled it in the trough around the fill cap. There are a lot of white crystals in the trough as well as in that general area. What is the best method to clean that mess up?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The crystals dissolve almost instantly with water.

You may want to use distilled water for cleaning that spill cup. Then if any leaks into the tank it won't be a big deal.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I just use a moist paper towel and it works great.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I watched my dealer add DEF, and he took shop towels around the opening and then cleaned up the spillage, will see what it looks like in a couple weeks to see if there will be any leftovers on next fill. I will be right at 7000-8000 miles on this change. Congrats on a CTD purchase, what year and color, etc.:eusa_clap:


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I watched my dealer add DEF, and he took shop towels around the opening and then cleaned up the spillage, will see what it looks like in a couple weeks to see if there will be any leftovers on next fill. I will be right at 7000-8000 miles on this change. Congrats on a CTD purchase, what year and color, etc.:eusa_clap:


It is Tungsten Metallic with Jet black interior no sunroof, but it has nav and back-up camera. Also had rubber weather cargo liner for trunk, cargo net and rubber weather mats for inside too. 2015 with almost 4100 miles on it when we drove it off the lot. I didn't get a deal like you but my sales experience at Paul Thigpen Chevrolet in Vadilia, GA was quick and painless!!! Don Sweeney was a great salesman and Chris in the finance department had all the paperwork ready and offered but did not pressure at all on the extended warranty and GAP coverage. I paid $18,101 plus tax and fees...


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

this was under my tank when it was removed (for cleaning...).


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> It is Tungsten Metallic with Jet black interior no sunroof, but it has nav and back-up camera. Also had rubber weather cargo liner for trunk, cargo net and rubber weather mats for inside too. 2015 with almost 4100 miles on it when we drove it off the lot. I didn't get a deal like you but my sales experience at Paul Thigpen Chevrolet in Vadilia, GA was quick and painless!!! Don Sweeney was a great salesman and Chris in the finance department had all the paperwork ready and offered but did not pressure at all on the extended warranty and GAP coverage. I paid $18,101 plus tax and fees...


 Congrats, That is still a good deal, my deal was not a fun transaction even tho the price was attractive. I bought mine in Augusta, GA and the doc fee was 599, was your doc fee higher than normal as well? I guess there is no restrictions on the fee in GA. My dealer just messed up about everything, the only person that was pleasant was the clean up guy, he was great and very friendly. I have put about 6500 miles on mine and love it and zero problems.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Congrats, That is still a good deal, my deal was not a fun transaction even tho the price was attractive. I bought mine in Augusta, GA and the doc fee was 599, was your doc fee higher than normal as well? I guess there is no restrictions on the fee in GA. My dealer just messed up about everything, the only person that was pleasant was the clean up guy, he was great and very friendly. I have put about 6500 miles on mine and love it and zero problems.


Yes it was $799 and even the finance manager said he agreed it was high, but it was standard for the area and some were even higher... In fact after we got home I realized that the passenger side rear was missing the carpet floor mat (each other position had the rubber weather mat sitting on top of the carpeted mat and I did not notice that the carpeted mat was not under the rubber mat in the right rear seat). So I told the salesman he needed to order me one and he said he might not be able to because they didn't make any money on the car... I said take it out of the $799 doc fee that they made plenty of profit on!!! He texted back that a new mat was on the way!!!

We only drove home 300 plus miles so far and I will be out of town for a week now so I won't get to put any quality miles on it for quite some time...


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

While DEF is easy to clean up when it crystallizes, you better keep it away from paint and unpainted metal, as it is highly corrosive.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

My DEF tank somehow got cracked and it was all over my garage floor, just took the garden hose and it came right off!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Wonder why they added DEF to begin with? The car has four free oil changes and they add DEF at the changes, seems odd to have added so soon. Was the cap tight?


----------

